# Rescued this poor gal today



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I answered a request from a friend and went to pick this girl up this morning. Her owner had passed away 4 weeks prior and she was discovered in the home by and insurance agent a week ago. How she survived for so long is unclear, she must have had food and water. It was heartbreaking. I had to take her to an emergency vet as I was unable to get to a normal vet on a Saturday afternoon.
She has a really nasty infection in her right eye and had multiple ticks in her ears. She smells incredibly bad and has stains half way up to her "wrist joints" on all four legs from standing in her waste.
We have a way to go, but she's such a sweet girl I'm happy to have her.
My 3 year old male is acting a bit "cool" to her so far. I'm a bit worried because he's naturally not aggressive but he's drooling a gallon whenever we pet her and he hasn't tried to engage her in play. 
Any advice welcomed.


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

I have no words of advice but just dropped in to say thank you for rescuing this sweet, sweet girl today. I can't imagine what she must have gone through, my heart breaks. But she's safe and happy now. Again, thank you for doing this. What is her name?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for saving her. Don't force interactions. Let them take it at their own pace. Reward with treats when they are near each other and not reacting; positive association. I would keep toys up and feed separately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you for rescuing this dear girl. It seems like a miracle that she survived.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

She's Zoe. I forgot to mention that.
I'm trying to find out her previous owners name so I can call local vets and get a history if possible.
I hate to over vaccinate her if I can avoid it.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for rescuing her! Poor baby what an ordeal for her.
Give her a kiss from me.
Keep us posted on her.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aw, what a sweet girl!


----------



## 155569 (Jan 27, 2017)

kellyguy said:


> I answered a request from a friend and went to pick this girl up this morning. Her owner had passed away 4 weeks prior and she was discovered in the home by and insurance agent a week ago. How she survived for so long is unclear, she must have had food and water. It was heartbreaking. I had to take her to an emergency vet as I was unable to get to a normal vet on a Saturday afternoon.
> She has a really nasty infection in her right eye and had multiple ticks in her ears. She smells incredibly bad and has stains half way up to her "wrist joints" on all four legs from standing in her waste.
> We have a way to go, but she's such a sweet girl I'm happy to have her.
> My 3 year old male is acting a bit "cool" to her so far. I'm a bit worried because he's naturally not aggressive but he's drooling a gallon whenever we pet her and he hasn't tried to engage her in play.
> Any advice welcomed.


You are a good human being. Thank you for rescuing her.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Thank you for saving her. Don't force interactions. Let them take it at their own pace. Reward with treats when they are near each other and not reacting; positive association. I would keep toys up and feed separately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really excellent advice from a woman who knows what she is talking about. In addition to not forcing interactions between them you may also wish to keep them separated until they have had an opportunity to be in the same home together for a few days. When I have brought a new rescue into my home I have generally kept the new dog separated from the others by a baby gate. I usually have the new dog in the kitchen area (which works well as I have often gotten dogs which have not yet been house trained). You will want to provide each dog with a place that they can feel secure. Your original dog should be able to relax in his usual place without feeling as if he needs to guard it from Zoe. Make sure that Zoe also has her own space where she can feel secure and safe as well. 
Continue to give your original dog attention. Zoe will not be hurt by this behavior as she doesn't know any better but lack of attention to your original dog could result in him feeling neglected which may result in aggression directed at Zoe. 
Strange as this may sound do not play favorites. I have found that when I bring a new dog into my home I have a tendency to make excuses and give more attention to the new dog. Don't make this mistake. Hard as it may be enforce the rules equally and evenly. 
It has been my experience that dogs will eventually accept a new family member. They are pack animals and they do have a tendency to sort things out in their own way. This does not mean that they will be best friends- they may or may not. I have brought many new rescues into my home over the years. I cannot think of any situation or dog which has failed to eventually fit into their new "pack". Some of them have taken longer than others but they all have eventually found their own place. 
Thank you for rescuing Zoe. She is a lovely girl and she must have been through a very difficult time. I believe that with time she will be a wonderful member of your family. Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Zoe's beautiful, thank you for rescuing her. 

I'm looking forward to hearing about her journey with you.


----------



## HollyBear (Jan 17, 2017)

kellyguy said:


> She's Zoe. I forgot to mention that.
> I'm trying to find out her previous owners name so I can call local vets and get a history if possible.
> I hate to over vaccinate her if I can avoid it.


It took my older guy 4 months to warm up to our puppy. Now they snuggle together, and we catch them playing when he thinks we aren't looking! Give it time, I agree don't force anything. They will come around eventually. I fed them separately until they were pals, and didn't have them sleep together until then either. We had noticed that by taking walks with the two of them. I held one, my husband the other seemed to help their relationship. My husband would walk first, and I would walk behind. 

If you are unable to find her original vet, you can ask your vet to run a titter. It's a blood test to see which vaccines she will need. I do this with my dogs to avoid giving them a booster that is not necessary.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless you for rescuing her, poor, sweet girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing Zoe, she is a sweetheart I can see that. After all what she went thru she is in a great home now.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

She's such a sweetheart. We gated off the kitchen for her overnight and I got enthusiastic tail wagging from her the several times I checked on her. We don't know anything about her house breaking status yet, and she's not eating or drinking that I've seen, so I'm quite concerned. She will gobble down cheese enthusiastically, so it's probably just anxiety.
We didn't have any accidents and have successfully urinated every time I take her out on leash.
I'm a little anxious myself at the moment because when I was leashing her up to go out this morning I found a huge engorged tick on her back. That didn't bother me too much, but when I pulled it off and put it in a dish to kill it I discovered five or six "baby" ticks had been on or with the engorged tick.
Now I'm freaked out that I"ve brought an infestation in the house. We've not had any ticks at all and zero fleas since we quashed an infestation three years ago.
I won't be able to get her to my regular vet until Saturday, and the E-vet doesn't dispense flea and tick meds so I had to dose her with Frontline, and I'm not sure if that was a "vet" quality dose or something we had bought at Petsmart in the past.
We had switched to Trifexis for Duffy as soon as he was old enough and have a collection of previous products in the "veticine box".
We're dedicated to the girl as she's such a love bug, but my sanity and wallet is questionable. 
Oh, did I mention that the E-vet is pretty sure she's not spayed.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Zoe had good first night. We have huge tick problems here so I can relate to your fear. Hope when you take her to your regular vet you will get answers to many of your questions. It is unexpected spending I agree but I know you will find the ways. You are her world now and I know you would never let her down. That's what we golden lovers do the best, love our goldens and make them feel part of the family.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

What a great rescue you provided for this poor girl. You've received a lot of good advice. I agree, the two dogs will work it out, especially since you have one of each gender. Do you have any idea of her age??

Rescued dogs make wonderful pets when they figure it out and it sounds as though Zoe is happy and relieved to be with you.

Good luck and look forward to many updates and photos.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

That poor baby, her whole world got turned upside down! So glad you took her in.

Capstar will kill whatever is on her and you can get it at Walmart. Not a preventative but will at least let you get off to a clean start.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bless you*

Bless you for rescuing her, I'm sure she will be forever grateful. God knows what she must have gone through.
I'm sure your boy will warm up to her eventually, sometimes it takes time.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing Zoe.. She looks like a sweet soul. Any idea of her age? There is plenty of help on this forum for getting this girl back to a balanced life.

dlm ny country


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

The spending is no big deal. Things always manage to work out as they were intended. It's just ironic that we had a kitty show up and "adopt" us, so that ended up being multiple vet bills for vaccinations, spay surgery and follow up. Just a week ago it was $300 when I checked out for the vet bill and a bag of heartworm, flea and tick meds. Yesterday, another $265 at the E-vets and more to come. It's a good thing I decided not to buy that boat I was thinking about. LOL.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks. I'm not sure Capstar works for ticks? That's my major concern that they will be infesting my house and my other Golden. And of course the concern that since she has had so many ticks on her that tick borne illness is also a concern. But we'll muddle through each issue as it arises.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Did the E Vet test her for Lyme Disease?

This girl is very lucky to have you, she is going to be very bonded with you for saving her. 
I've seen it before when a dog has been rescued when they are in very bad shape.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Karen, She seems a happy tail wagging girl today. My wife actually surprised me with agreeing to take her in because she's always grumbling a bit because of the constant battle with dog hair. I think Zoe has her wrapped around her paws already.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

kellyguy said:


> The spending is no big deal. Things always manage to work out as they were intended. It's just ironic that we had a kitty show up and "adopt" us, so that ended up being multiple vet bills for vaccinations, spay surgery and follow up. Just a week ago it was $300 when I checked out for the vet bill and a bag of heartworm, flea and tick meds. Yesterday, another $265 at the E-vets and more to come. It's a good thing I decided not to buy that boat I was thinking about. LOL.


I laughed when I saw about the boat! I feel ya! Besides you can't cuddle with a boat!:wink2:
Hope you can get some history on Zoe. That will help you make decisions. 
Bless you and your wife for taking her in.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

No, Carolina Mom, we didn't do any testing yet. The E-vet charges 2 to 3 times as much for everything as my regular vet practice does, and the E-vet was very upfront about suggesting that would be a better option. It's unfortunate that they are the only option for after hours and weekends but I completely understand that vet's would go insane if they all had to be 24/7. I used to have a family vet that had his practice next to his home and would take care of emergencies, but he didn't have to support a huge staff of techs and other staff. Much like family doctors that used to be able to call in a prescription for simple problems, the rules have changed....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would be more comfortable having my regular Vet do a full exam and run all the tests anyway.

Times certainly have changed. The closest E Vet to me is a 50 mile round trip.


I got really lucky recently, one of the Vets that I usually had my guys seen by decided to leave the clinic and she started a Mobile Vet service, she makes house calls and if needed will come on the weekends and in emergencies.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

We're guessing 4 to 6 years old. I'll know more after my vets check her out. Her teeth look great to me, and I'm not sure exactly how vets estimate age by looking at the teeth? I'm hoping I can get some history from her original owners vet(s), but I'm not sure they will give out that information and as of yet I don't even know the original owners name.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I would be more comfortable having my regular Vet do a full exam and run all the tests anyway.
> 
> Times certainly have changed. The closest E Vet to me is a 50 mile round trip.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's great. I'm in a similar situation, the E-vet is only 20 miles away, but you can count on it being 40 minutes to get there and at least a 2 hour "ordeal" once you get there. At least they are much better than my experiences with the "Urgent Care" places for humans. They don't seem willing to want to treat much of anything and having to go to a human emergency room for a sinus infection or even a few stitches is insanely expensive.:grin2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Agree, it's really ridiculous. 

This same Vet does home euthanasias, she came to my house last year when I had to let my girl go.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I gasped when I read that she spent three weeks alone in a house. Poor thing. I'm so glad she was found when she was still save-able. You're a really good guy for taking her in. Hope your vet is able to help you get the ticks and all under control.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

kellyguy said:


> Thanks Karen, She seems a happy tail wagging girl today. My wife actually surprised me with agreeing to take her in because she's always grumbling a bit because of the constant battle with dog hair. I think Zoe has her wrapped around her paws already.


Great to hear your wife is getting under golden spell.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Sweet Girl said:


> I gasped when I read that she spent three weeks alone in a house. Poor thing. I'm so glad she was found when she was still save-able. You're a really good guy for taking her in. Hope your vet is able to help you get the ticks and all under control.


Fleas I'm expert at. Ticks worry me, but we'll know more next Saturday.

Here's the canine pack of our zoo today.

She still hasn't shown any interest in kibble, but she did wolf down a milkbone and she's sticking to me like glue.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Awww she's so pretty. She reminds me of my bridge girl, Goldie, who was my heart dog. 
I have found sometimes it takes a while for my rescues to feel comfortable enough to begin eating. Once in a while I have resorted to putting a bit of chicken or beef broth over the kibble to encourage eating. It has usually worked.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> She still hasn't shown any interest in kibble, but she did wolf down a milkbone and she's sticking to me like glue.


Maybe fix her some chicken and rice.

I think you will find that she will continue to stick to you like glue-you saved her and she knows it. I've seen this many times especially with a dog that has been abandoned or hurt and in very bad shape. I use to help a GR Rescue with Intake. 

The longer she's with you, the more relaxed she will become. She's been through a lot and she may just need some rest. She's probably very grateful to be with people again.

Your boy is a handsome guy.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Maybe fix her some chicken and rice.
> 
> I think you will find that she will continue to stick to you like glue-you saved her and she knows it. I've seen this many times especially with a dog that has been abandoned or hurt and in very bad shape. I use to help a GR Rescue with Intake.
> 
> ...


Thanks. He can be ornery at times, but he's also a cuddle bug and thinks he's a 90 pound lap dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He sounds wonderful, I have a big lap dog boy too. 

This sweet girl is probably also grieving her owner that passed.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

The canine pack of your zoo looks great! Hope to see them soon on one picture holding their paws. :grin2:


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> The canine pack of your zoo looks great! Hope to see them soon on one picture holding their paws. :grin2:


I hope so too. Zoe will probably take a while to come out of her shell with all she's been through, but she loves attention and has started to pick up a toy and parade around with it.
Duffy still doesn't know what to make of her and he's a bit jealous. I was worried the first night we had her home because he was standing close by when we would be petting her and he was drooling uncontrollably.
Well, I have to edit this post because we just had an incident with Duffy snapping at her. I was putting the food dish down and Zoe made a move toward it. He has never acted that way before so we are in new territory once again.
Duffy has always almost completely ignored other dogs when we are out in public, but on his home turf a stray or new dog wandering into his kingdom is greeted with his most masculine bark.
He's also taken a dislike to some cats while almost adopting others, in fact he did adopt our most recent rescue kitty.
So far, domestic tranquility seems on the horizon as long as I can pet both of them at the same time they are both ecstatic. 
Now to get them both to pose for a family portrait. Ha.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart for taking Zoe in, and giving her a wonderful home to heal her heart, and regain her health - she is a beautiful girl. Hope her appetite starts to improve real soon, perhaps consider tempting her with some canned food? 

Duffy was warning her to stay away from his bowl, natural behavior for a dog. Keep them separated when you feed them, in separate rooms, if possible, for now (or in crates if you use them), at the very least, as far apart as you can get them, in the same room, but monitor closely, perhaps put a leash on Zoe, in case she decides to head for Duffy's bowl, you can step on the leash to stop her, pick up the dishes when they are empty. In time, once everyone adjusts, and is feeling safe, then you can work on an eating arrangement that is more convenient for you and safe for them as well, but it is always wise to maintain some space between them.

It is a big change for all of you, take it slowly, give them the time and space they need to adapt.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I bet it will just take time for Zoe to acclimate, bet she is missing her owner that passed away. I'm sure your boy will warm up to her eventually. My Tucker and Tonka will growl at one another occasionally over bones, food. I do stand in between them when they eat, as Tonka will take all of Tucker's food if I walk away.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He sounds wonderful, I have a big lap dog boy too.
> 
> This sweet girl is probably also grieving her owner that passed.


This, sadly, is probably true. Poor lovie. Loses her person and is left alone for weeks. That's a lot to get over. She's so lucky to be with someone now who will patiently love and care for her. 

The ticks is worrying for sure. If she has a tick borne disease, she'll be put on meds for several weeks. She may actually not be feeling 100% right now if she IS infected. I'm not sure, but maybe that's affecting her appetite. The chicken and rice is a good idea, and if she eats that, start mixing in kibble. I'm sure she'll get there.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you for rescuing this lovely little girl... poor thing has been through so much.

Everyone has given great advice on the interactions... don't be discouraged if they aren't best buddies right away - it took some time for Fitz to acclimate and now everyone gets along beautifully. 

Congratulations on your new girl!!!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks. She is a sweetheart for sure. I just realized that I've never had a female dog before. Even in childhood all our dogs have been males.
I also realized that I tend to get more stressed out when the dogs and cats are sick or injured than I do with people. People can tell you what hurts so you can fix it. With animals it's constant evaluation of everything they do, eating, drinking, eliminating, behaviors. It becomes automatic to keep an eye on all the wellness indicators, and to worry a bit when something changes.
It's Zoe's turn to get spoiled rotten, and Duffy is a little bit jealous of all the attention she's getting, but he'll come around.


----------



## rounak (Jul 28, 2016)

all i can do is salute you for this noble cause. please takecare of her, you are a great soul.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Female dogs*



kellyguy said:


> Thanks. She is a sweetheart for sure. I just realized that I've never had a female dog before. Even in childhood all our dogs have been males.
> I also realized that I tend to get more stressed out when the dogs and cats are sick or injured than I do with people. People can tell you what hurts so you can fix it. With animals it's constant evaluation of everything they do, eating, drinking, eliminating, behaviors. It becomes automatic to keep an eye on all the wellness indicators, and to worry a bit when something changes.
> It's Zoe's turn to get spoiled rotten, and Duffy is a little bit jealous of all the attention she's getting, but he'll come around.


I've adopted two female dogs Munchkin, Samoyed, and Smooch, Golden Retriever, over the years we have had dogs.We always had one male and one female. Both Munchkin and Smooch were very LOVING and sweet!. I was in the process of looking to adopt another female Golden Ret., when Smooch passed, but Tucker needed a home. I would adopt a female again, in a heartbeat. Duffy will come around.
P.S. I adore Tucker, too.


----------



## sam and coopers mom (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank You for opening your home and heart to this beautiful pup in her time of need. You will be repaid 1000 times over with her love. We rescued an 8 year old male golden in February when his owners didn't have time for him any more. Sampson fit into our family from day one like he was always with us. Like your girl he stuck to me like glue. Now after 4 months he has relaxed that a bit and doesnt always follow me when I get up. He has figured out, I think, where he belongs with the other dogs. He is instigating more play with out 16 month old Cooper and doesn't always give in to him. We love him very much and can't imagine life without him. Hopeing for a smooth transition for you and your new pup


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

We made some terrific progress yesterday and today. Zoe gobbled down her kibble and then went over to Duffy's bowl while he was eating and he just let her have some of his as well. My wife called her away so Duffy could finish, but no growling ensured. He's never shown any guarding of his food before, so the one time he did worried me.
Zoe is also beginning to explore the yard more, including tramping into the ferns to check out the cats hiding spot.
I'm hoping for good news at the vets this weekend and maybe getting her paws groomed and her fur cleaned up some more.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Terrific progress indeed. I am so happy for all of you guys and especially for Zoe. Finger crossed for good news from vet and hope everything is ok with her. Thank you for keeping this thread up to date.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw this and smiled through tears reading through. Really odd that no one mentioned that the owner had a dog that was left in the house. Lucky for her someone contacted you, 4 weeks is a long time -- that poor dog. It sounds like Zoe has made some amazing progress in a relatively short time. If she's carrying around a toy, the golden is definitely coming out. She's lovely and I'd say a keeper!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So happy to hear your update, reading about sweet Zoe has made me so emotional the last few days, but her beginning to make progress has given me a big smile!.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's awesome progress! I'm thrilled to hear she is eating normally - that's a great sign that she is feeling more comfortable in your home and starting to heal. Dogs are so resilient, it's amazing. Thank goodness she was found when she was.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a great update


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you for the update. I am so glad to hear that Zoe is eating and that things are working out. She is a lucky girl to have come into your life


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

What good news in the short time that you've had her. She's so lucky to have been rescued by your family. Please keep posting, these updates are so heartwarming!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

We as always have our ups and downs. I have to be away from home all week for my job so my poor wife has full zoo details. Zoe must be feeling her oats because she has decided that the cat needed to be "had".
For the life of me I can't explain how, or what she did, but she managed to shred the dust ruffle and sheets on my bed, and put a hole in the mattress. My wife must be feeling pretty mellow because she had just washed the sheets and put them on the bed the night before. We're not sure yet if we have a really serious behavior problem or what exactly we're dealing with. In the meantime we're gating off safe zones for the cat.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear Zoe is starting to feel better, even a little 'spunky'! 
Absolutely kitty needs some safe zones. Hopefully Zoe will figure out kitty is not for chasing and could really be a good friend, in the meantime, management is the way to go.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, that I'm sure that was interesting.
My box spring is shredded from my angel boy Lance, he liked to push off the bed or the wall( scratched thru too) while upside down sleeping.
I hope Zoe can be friends with the kitties.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh my gosh. I am so sad for her. Thank God for you.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

She is very cute.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for giving Zoe a home!! She is adorable!!:grin2:m


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So glad there was a bit of a breakthrough! 

But ugh on the bedding... hopefully it was a "stress response"... Georgie ate the couch shortly after we brought her home... that was the only bad thing she has ever really done. With you being away she may have panicked a bit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*



kellyguy said:


> We made some terrific progress yesterday and today. Zoe gobbled down her kibble and then went over to Duffy's bowl while he was eating and he just let her have some of his as well. My wife called her away so Duffy could finish, but no growling ensured. He's never shown any guarding of his food before, so the one time he did worried me.
> Zoe is also beginning to explore the yard more, including tramping into the ferns to check out the cats hiding spot.
> I'm hoping for good news at the vets this weekend and maybe getting her paws groomed and her fur cleaned up some more.


Choking back tears reading about your sweet Zoe! I'm confident things will get better day by day. What a wonderful life for her, after all she's been through.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor kitty. But I bet they will be friends very soon. Make sure the cat has something high to jump up onto. That's usually what makes them feel safe as they are getting used to a new dog in the home.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Sweet Girl said:


> Poor kitty. But I bet they will be friends very soon. Make sure the cat has something high to jump up onto. That's usually what makes them feel safe as they are getting used to a new dog in the home.


Well, I hope I can get my wife to calm down, because Zoe struck again today, again I think going after the cat. The damage this time was another dust skirt, sheets and a little damage to the comforter. (My wife is anal about bedding to begin with).
Zoe and I are currently in the dog house.
I'm not sure what to do at this point, both to smooth things over and to stop Zoe. My wife is right, we can't have a destructive dog, although I feel she's not destructive "per se", just frustrated because the cat goes under the beds to get away from her.
I'm going to have to gate her away from 3/4ths of the house or something.
I'm open to suggestions....


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Short term, prevention and management - blocking access to 3/4 of the house (temporarily) limits opportunity for making mistakes. Consider the option of putting up a baby gate in the doorway of the bedroom, 6 to 8 inches off the floor so the cat can go over or under it when need be, or keeping the door closed and providing another place for the cat to escape to. 

One of my dogs was mesmerized by the cats and teased them, despite the fact that they did defend themselves, he wanted to play with them. With one of the cats, it became a game of 'initiating' the reaction from him, 'reaching out' and smacking him even when he was just walking past ignoring her. In time I was able to get him to ignore her and move away when this happened - it was tough for him but he did learn it. 

Long term - Training. Work on a reliable response the 'sit' cue, on leash, off leash, when you are sitting down, standing up, have your back turned, and from a distance, out of sight, out on walks. A reliable response to a verbal sit cue can prevent (or eliminate) a multitude of unwanted behaviors, and helps the dog to refocus on you, so that you can follow up with letting them know what you want them to do.
Work on 'leave it' with Zoe, (when I teach 'leave it', want my dog to look at me for the next cue. ie: come here (move away from it),' take it', let's go). 
Work on teaching Zoe that when she sees the cat she is to look at you, for a high value reward, hopefully your wife will be willing to work with this too. Can have her on leash, or behind baby gate, while working on this, so she has no opportunity to chase the cat.
Work on teaching to 'move away' from the cat, - back up, cue her to 'come here, sit, look at me, reward her for doing it. 
When she is 'being good' when the cat is in sight, insure that you are letting her know that she is getting it right - lots of praise, give her a treat - let her know what you want her to do.

This may sound counter intuitive, but try to figure out ways for her use her desire/instinct to chase appropriately. Teach her to play fetch, chase the lure on a flirt pole, or tie a rag to a rope and drag it across the yard. Teach her to 'find it', uses the instinct to 'seek'/hunt, uses the body, the brain and the nose, fun for the dog, and is tiring for them too. I toss a handful of kibble out in the back yard and let my four dogs go 'find it', they have a great time at it.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Excellent suggestions. My wife has calmed down some and our goal is to make a happy home for everybody. We're still learning what we don't know with Zoe, and Duffy has to learn to share our attention as well. I wish I knew more about the details of Zoe's past so I could recognize why she's acting a certain way, i.e. is she fearful or has she never had any obedience training at all?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

If you haven't, consider getting the book 'On Talking Terms with Dogs' by Turid Rugaas, it can help you to sort out if she is afraid, or just has no idea what you are 'trying to do'. 
Keep in mind that you are just as 'new' to her as she is to you, and she has been through some pretty big changes in a short time span, so you are both trying to figure each other out. She may seem fearful, apprehensive, but that may be simply because she doesn't know what to expect.

When I take in a new dog, regardless how old they are, or where they come from I assume they have had no training at all. They may have, it will become apparent in time, but, I may not be 'speaking' the same language as the previous owner, so we start from 'square one'. Start by rewarding them for offered behaviors I like, and once they are comfortable, feeling safe and more confident, I start putting those behaviors on cue. 'All or none reward' training works well especially, in the initial stages, simply waiting for a behavior you like, eye contact, sit, down, being calm, four on the floor, chewing appropriately - the list goes on. Using lure and reward can help in teaching position cues, leash walking, eye contact and so much more. 

Sounds like you are doing wonderful with her, she is lucky to have found you!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, a quick update on Zoe. We just returned from our vet exam and a few of my fears were confirmed.
Zoe's eye infection was probably caused due to a prolapse of her third eyelid, and may require corrective surgery eventually.
She also has some yeast and bacterial ear infections.
But she is also infested with heart worms. 
So we are beginning treatment with doxy and prednisone, as well as ear treatment and an eye lubrication to prevent the conjunctivitis. 
We'll muddle through somehow.
I hope to get some decent pictures to update with Zoe and Duffy together so that all the news isn't negative.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

kellyguy said:


> Well, a quick update on Zoe. We just returned from our vet exam and a few of my fears were confirmed.
> Zoe's eye infection was probably caused due to a prolapse of her third eyelid, and may require corrective surgery eventually.
> She also has some yeast and bacterial ear infections.
> But she is also infested with heart worms.
> ...


Oh, poor girlie. :frown2: I know the heartworm treatment means she'll be crated for several weeks. But it's so crucial to get rid of them. Hopefully the other infections and bacteria will start to clear up now that you have a handle on them. Poor little thing. Probably pain and discomfort and feeling unwell have led to her erratic behaviour (I'm not sure erratic is the right word, as opposed to a bit unpredictable?). Once she is physically well, you may find that she DOES have some training, and that it's just been hard for her to remember it as she's been feeling so awful. 

Good luck to you all. Hang in there...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry for the rough news, had to be hard to hear that she has all that going on, poor girl. Hope her recovery goes well, and she is on the mend, feeling better soon.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh, poor Zoe.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Oh, poor Zoe.


Well, I have to remain positive. She seems to be a trooper, so we'll soldier onward.
I had a 3 y.o. boy that had heart-worms and was successfully treated, and that was a long time ago where the treatment protocols were different.
At the time we were uninformed about prevention and had never heard of dogs getting them. I do remember they kept him at the vets for the duration of the treatment and I was quite anxious.
Now we are going through the per-treatment regimen of what seems like a lot of pills.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Sending good wishes for Zoe's recovery and hope things settle down health-wise for her. Keep us all posted on how she's doing!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

kellyguy said:


> Well, a quick update on Zoe. We just returned from our vet exam and a few of my fears were confirmed.
> Zoe's eye infection was probably caused due to a prolapse of her third eyelid, and may require corrective surgery eventually.
> She also has some yeast and bacterial ear infections.
> But she is also infested with heart worms.
> ...


Did the vet have any idea of her age? Hoping she's a youngster and she will have many wonderful years with you to repay you for rescuing her!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, we're pretty sure she's at least 8. The vet said it's very difficult to narrow it down when they're over a certain age. Most of her teeth are in good shape, but there is wear on her front teeth between the incisors. She may be older than 8 as well. We're hoping for many good years ahead once we get over the issues. She is such a sweetie pie.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just saw this story, bless you for taking care of her.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Zoe is Heartworm positive. Good luck with treatment, she deserves a chance after all she has been through.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh poor Zoe!!!! Our Georgie was heart worm positive and we did two round of pre-treatments as I got injured after the first and knew I wasn't going to be able to keep her still as she needed to be so we held off on the treatment. When I was better, we did the pre-treatment again and when we took her for her test, she was negative and has been now for years on heartguard. 

How is she doing with the cat?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

B and G Mom said:


> Oh poor Zoe!!!! Our Georgie was heart worm positive and we did two round of pre-treatments as I got injured after the first and knew I wasn't going to be able to keep her still as she needed to be so we held off on the treatment. When I was better, we did the pre-treatment again and when we took her for her test, she was negative and has been now for years on heartguard.
> 
> How is she doing with the cat?


That is just the strangest thing. We have two cats. One is a fairly young female that showed up over the winter and adopted us, and a male Manx that I forget exactly how old he is.

The female, Pi, is strictly outdoors, but Zoe doesn't seem to get excited at all over her, and Pi will walk right up to Zoe and rub against her.
The one photo is Duffy and Pi on the patio yesterday.

The male, on the other hand, is the one she seems intent on chasing. He is indoors during the daytime and prefers to be outdoors at night.

We're still putting up a baby gate to block off one bedroom so he can have a safe space. 

Zoe and Duffy are making progress as well. We discovered that at feeding time Zoe will eat all her food and then try to go eat Duffy's. Duffy is a good sport about it, but we have to stop her from doing that because she'll likely make herself sick by overeating.

Zoe's eye infection is cleared up and I trimmed up her feet and nails and scrubbed them with peroxide, baking soda and dawn to get rid of the horrible odor and staining she had on her paws. She's looking so much better than the morning I picked her up.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Zoe is looking really good since she came to you. She also is looking like a happy golden nowadays I love the photo of her with the cat. They look as if they are having a discussion. 
I am really sorry to hear that Zoe tested positive for heartworm. I fostered a dog following hurricane Katrina who was heartworm positive. I remember that keeping Louie quiet was one of the most difficult things I have ever had to do with a dog as he was a rowdy puppy at that time. One thing that really helped keep him quiet was marrow bones. They provided many hours of chewing pleasure for him. I have used them since that time whenever I have had a dog who has come home from surgery. The dogs seem to like them and it is difficult to race around and be crazy when their entire attention is directed towards the bone.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart and commitment to Zoe, she is a lucky girl! Great to hear her infection has cleared up and she is feeling better, no doubt. 
She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

You've got a heart of gold to take in this girl. Poor thing has been thru so much. I admire how you're hanging in there for her. Many folks don't want to keep a dog that they find is older and also has health issues. Her behavior(s) should calm down once she gets totally acclimated and learns the rules of your home. Either way, let her know what behaviors are and are not acceptable.

She will blossom under your love and care. I look forward to seeing more photos of this precious girl along with your other dog. Hang in there!! It will definitely be worth it.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Zoe is looking beautiful! Anymore info coming in on her, like former owner's name?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I love that you took this girl in! The heart worm treatment isn't as harsh as it was in years past. My last golden rescue had them too, 2 three day treatments about a month apart and all was well. They let me visit and sit with him during the day. Everyone loved him so he got lots of company. 
Tennis balls can wear down teeth so it can make it hard to judge the age. She is looking great and love that the kitty sees her kind heart!

You can place each food bowl on either side of you and when she starts for the other bowl you can just step in, walk into her to back her up a step or two and tell her what a good girl she is. This way you are rewarding the stepping back. Before you know it she will finish eating and look to you for more kibble. I used to keep a few in my hand from the food bowl.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Karen2 said:


> Zoe is looking beautiful! Anymore info coming in on her, like former owner's name?


Hi Karen, 
Nope, not a word yet. I'm at least three levels removed though. I found her through the daughter of my late best friend from high school, who knows the insurance agent that went to inspect the home and discovered her there. I understand that there is no surviving family in the area, but that's hearsay. I'd like to know, but not worrying about it.
I'm pretty confident that she's never been mistreated by anyone before the sad circumstances.
My bridge boy Buddy always had a few behaviors that led us to believe he had been beaten by someone prior to our adopting him, which is just so unbelievable as he was probably one of the most easily trainable dog I've ever known.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

puddles everywhere said:


> I love that you took this girl in! The heart worm treatment isn't as harsh as it was in years past. My last golden rescue had them too, 2 three day treatments about a month apart and all was well. They let me visit and sit with him during the day. Everyone loved him so he got lots of company.
> Tennis balls can wear down teeth so it can make it hard to judge the age. She is looking great and love that the kitty sees her kind heart!
> 
> You can place each food bowl on either side of you and when she starts for the other bowl you can just step in, walk into her to back her up a step or two and tell her what a good girl she is. This way you are rewarding the stepping back. Before you know it she will finish eating and look to you for more kibble. I used to keep a few in my hand from the food bowl.


Great suggestion. She is very good about stopping any unwanted behavior at a verbal command, but that only works for when I'm watching her.

The only bad thing about the pre-treatment is having to give 2-1/2 pills of doxy and 2-1/2 pills of prednisone twice a day. I have a pill splitter, so that's no problem and even have a plastic pill organizer with daily doses already measure out for the week.

Hiding them in cheese and she takes them right down. Of course I have to have an identical cheese treat for Duffy and take turns "treating" both of them.

I always make Duffy do a sit, followed by a down, and finish our "routine" off with him "waiting" for two treats I put on his paws. I'm kind of interested to see if Zoe can learn this behavior from watching Duffy.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know what we are going to do at this point.
Bear in mind it's 1 a.m. and our happy household is not happy at the moment, but I really am in a predicament.
Zoe has managed to destroy our good sofa and my wife has reached the end of her good will.
I can only speculate that she was trying to find the cat, who wasn't even in the house, but she moved the couch away from the wall by three feet and also knocked over a table and lamp.
At 1 a.m.
Earlier today we had to leave for an hour and came home to her having dragged a pizza off the counter and eaten half of it, although I'm sure Duffy probably helped in the eating part of the crime.
Duffy has never touched food from the counter, although dropped on the floor he will. I guess we are so used to his good behavior that we are overwhelmed with what we are dealing with.
I'm convinced that Zoe has been kept outdoors and pretty much ignored.
She has also started peeing on the carpet and doesn't seem to have ever heard sit, down or stay.
My wife says she has to go. I am very sad.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh dear, that does not sound good. I can't give you much advice about how to tackle the behaviours she is showing - it does sound like she has not had the basic training most puppies get.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe see if there is a Golden rescue in your area? I'm sorry it's not working out.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Maybe see if there is a Golden rescue in your area? I'm sorry it's not working out.


We will, at the very least make sure she goes to a golden rescue if I can't find any reasonable solution. It's breaking my heart.

I can't understand why she obsesses over that cat, although he is declawed and unable to defend himself. But it's not fair to him and I can't afford my wife being miserable.

I'm also not happy with the prospect of replacing a $1200.00 couch, and she's destroyed the dust ruffles on both bedroom sets so far.
From a purely economic standpoint she's a disaster area.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry to read about that. Not good for her, not good for you, really heartbreaking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really sorry to hear and see about the damage to your couch. 

Are you crating Zoe at night or when you're not at home?

She reminds me of my bridge girl that I did a Foster to Adopt through a GR Rescue. She had been a former puppy mill momma. 

Very similar situation-she was HW positive, Stage 3, she had lived her entire life in a kennel, had been abused verbally and physically and was not socialized. 

I had to work with her on house training, took about a full week before she stopped having any accidents in the house. I also had to crate her at night and anytime I was gone because she was destructive. She tore up a lot of things but nothing as valuable as
your couch. 

I really hated to crate her since she had spent her entire life in a kennel or cage, but for her own safety because she had chewed on a lamp cord, I felt I had no other choice. 

A few years down the road, she stopped being destructive with the exception of tearing up some of her critter stuffies. She developed separation anxiety, over the years she got much better and I didn't have to crate her at night or when I was gone.

But it took time and lots of patience.....


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Really sorry to hear and see about the damage to your couch.
> 
> Are you crating Zoe at night or when you're not at home?
> 
> ...


Well, we hadn't been crating her at night, but "after" the couch incident we confined her to the kitchen. She had been sleeping on a dog rug next to our bed up until then, and had pretty much not moved from that spot all night.

My wife is retired now and she is almost always up all night long having worked those hours for the previous 10 years. One or the other of us has always been home since we brought Zoe home, until yesterday.

I should have confined her while we were gone, but we haven't had to deal with that with Duffy for well over two years. We used to gate him in the kitchen overnight when my wife was at work and I was away. I actually have a security camera set up to keep and eye on him and he would lay down and sleep until he knew somehow it was time for her to be home.

I really hated to crate her since she had spent her entire life in a kennel or cage, but for her own safety because she had chewed on a lamp cord, I felt I had no other choice. 

I'm in the same emotional state. At this point, the decision isn't mine alone to make, but if I'm not overruled we are going to have to crate her for our sanity. We can deal with "accidents", we keep a carpet scrubber on constant standby.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If she continues to have accidents, she may have a UTI.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sad to read of the current events. As others mentioned, perhaps a crate could help or keeping her gated in an area where she can't do damage would help. She's like a kid in a candy shop right now - so many things to do, yet her choices obviously aren't the right ones. No fault of her own as she probably never had the opportunity to be inside and live with human rules. I hope you are able to figure this out and keep the dog but it will take work and commitment. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

So sorry things aren't going well.
I'm not a good one to give advice, as I dang near sent Jazzy back to Bob's House for Dogs where we got her from.
She was definitely an "Only Child" previously, and I didn't deal with her aggression towards Lance very well.
Hope things will get better, but you need to do what's best for everyone.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Karen2 said:


> So sorry things aren't going well.
> I'm not a good one to give advice, as I dang near sent Jazzy back to Bob's House for Dogs where we got her from.
> She was definitely an "Only Child" previously, and I didn't deal with her aggression towards Lance very well.
> Hope things will get better, but you need to do what's best for everyone.


Well, my hands are tied in this. My wife is extremely upset and unless she has a change of heart we are going to have to turn her over to a rescue. I'm going to try to calm her down, but the couch was a very bad move on Zoe's part. I am going to try to point out that we may be able to have it professionally repaired and cleaned, but that is a discussion for after cooler heads prevail.
As it is right now, Kelly is in the "House for Dogs" along with Zoe.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Very sorry to see the recent update. Some days can be so disheartening when things don't go as hoped for. We had similar experiences when I first brought Charlie home (ASPCA is now on speed dial) and my husband was definitely questioning if Charlie should stay. I reached out for advice and asked myself if I was setting Charlie up for success. I quickly realized that I was giving him way too much freedom in the house and it was dangerous for him (consuming things that weren't good for him) and making my husband mad because all the things getting destroyed were his. Even though Charlie was Duke's age, he didn't have Duke's history. Gates were brought back out and the kennel was reintroduced. I've actually recently brought the kennels back out yet again for both guys for when I've brought a foster into the house. I'm a huge fan of them as they offer a safe haven and enable you to manage as she learns how to be in your family. This is still fairly early in her joining your family. Is your wife at all open to trying some management of the situation to see if things improve? If not, perhaps you can reach out to a local Golden Retriever rescue and they will help get her into a home that can help her get adjusted.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

The prednisone could be causing her to urinate in the house. The drug makes you Pee alot. Maybe she should be in a crate until she becomes accustomed to your home. I'm hoping your wife reconsiders.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

murphy1 said:


> The prednisone could be causing her to urinate in the house. The drug makes you Pee alot. Maybe she should be in a crate until she becomes accustomed to your home. I'm hoping your wife reconsiders.


Me too. I've got to give it some time as she's not rested which is not a good time for discussion.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Kellyguy, I am so sorry to read this. Hopefully when your wife has a chance to calm down you can discuss the situation. 
I know how hard it can be to have a brand new couch destroyed by a dog. Bailey, our current golden, did it as a puppy. I don't mean a little tear either...it was a full-blown down to the wood frame destruction of the couch. It happened because we made the mistake to trusting him too soon and DH failed to keep an eye on him while I was gone one day. I have had rescue dogs all of my adult life (over 40 years) so I should have known better. I have to admit though that after seeing the couch which I had special ordered and paid over $2,000.00 for only a week before caused me to contemplate getting rid of Bailey. 
I've had many rescues with serious issues. I've learned, mostly through my mistakes, that regardless of the age of the dog, they must be treated as new puppies upon arrival in my house. They are never immediately given the run of the house. As Jenn said, crates are a wonderful tool. It provides them with a safe place to be and it can save your sanity. I also have used extensive baby gates. People coming into my home when there is a new rescue in residence will often complain that getting from point A to point B is an Olympic event requiring the equivalent of the high hurdles. It is, however necessary. I do it because I feel that if I do not start from square on with my rescues I am setting them up for failure. Generally I have known very little about their previous lives and because of that a simple statement such as " dog is housebroken" can lead to too many false assumptions on my part. Hence I start from scratch just as I would with an 8 week puppy.
Sometimes I have been very fortunate and the foster family has gone to great pains to give me a complete history of the dog I am bringing into my home. Such was the case with Jack, our coonhound. I knew from them about his abuse, his resource guarding, his fear of people, dogs and loud noises and I knew he had a very strong prey instinct when it came to cats. The latter point was learned by his foster family only after a failed adoption attempt where Jack killed the adoptive family's cat. My point is we can never know all we need to know about these dogs. We can try but they have a history before us and in many cases it is not a good one. All we can do is start from scratch and realize that these dogs are very much like a crumpled piece of newspaper. We can lay it flat and try to smooth out the creases but, in most cases, some of the creases will remain. So we learn to work around them and, at least in my case, I have found that in doing that I gain a lot. I learn to find new ways to handle things. It challenges me to try to help the dog with whatever the issue might be. And it has taught me that none of us are perfect, in fact it is those imperfections, those creases, which make us each so special. 
I know this is hurting you and I know you want to help Zoe. I hope that it works out that she can remain with your family but you need to do what is best for your family. We all understand that. Please know that I greatly admire you for taking her in. Regardless of the outcome she has gotten a second chance because of you. Something that would not have happened without your intervention.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Something you want to keep in mind or consider, Zoe's entire world has been turned upside down. Her previous owner died, she remained in the house for four weeks with little to no human contact. All of this can be very traumatic for a dog.

Under the best of circumstances, it can take a dog a few weeks to settle into a new home-new people, new environment. Some dogs adapt quickly while others could take months. It depends on the dog and it also depends on what has happened previously to a dog or what it's history is. 

Zoe's been through a lot.......I hope your wife will reconsider. 

Depending on Zoe, sending her somewhere else may work out alright or it could be another set back for her.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry it's been such a challenge. I can tell from your posts that you really feel for this poor girlie. 

I was also going to suggest crating her when you can't be watching her - and for sure at night. And to sort of go back to the beginning in terms of house training. But the prednisone connection to the accidents is a really good point. Maybe just increasing her outs will help. 

I hope you and your wife can come to an agreement that will let you keep caring for Zoe. It sounds like it's been a hard few days on everyone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Agree, the prednisone will increase the frequency she has to go potty, increasing the potty breaks will definitely help.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Agree, the prednisone will increase the frequency she has to go potty, increasing the potty breaks will definitely help.


Well, I'm hoping some sleep and time to cool off will prevail.
Does anyone know how I can get my password emailed to me? I have my browser set up to log in, but I can't get logged in on my mobile. Passwords drive me insane anymore, I have to write them down because there are so many different rules. Defeats the reason for having them in the first place.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kellyguy, I'm going to send you a PM.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Just did a google search and prednisone has been known to cause behavioural changes in dogs. Maybe you should discuss this with your vet. 
Hope this does work out for you, but if it doesn't, you have certainly given it a good try.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Just did a google search and prednisone has been known to cause behavioural changes in dogs. Maybe you should discuss this with your vet.
> Hope this does work out for you, but if it doesn't, you have certainly given it a good try.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Rest assured she will not be going anywhere that will not be a better situation for her. I have a call in with the two golden rescue groups that are closest, but being Sunday I doubt I'll hear from anyone.
I'm also fairly sure that there are a couple of upholstery shops that can replace the damaged couch fabric if I can figure out the logistics.
I'm forever optimistic, but sometimes I think the storm cloud of bad luck and trouble have stalled over my head.
I do have to drop Zoe off at the vet in the morning for her first round of heartworm treatment and they have to keep her all day for observation. This is going to also be complicated by the fact that I don't have a travel crate and my SUV is in the shop for transmission replacement. I have to gin up some protection for the upholstery because they have loaned me a brand new vehicle to use and I don't want it damaged. If I had my car back today, I do believe it would be necessary to pack up the dogs and head to the lake for a swim.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Put towels or a blanket over the seats in the car and you should be ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

An old bath mat or one of those rugs with rubberized backing work better than towels or blankets in a pinch. Because of the backing on them they stay in place and the dog doesn't slide around when you stop or change lanes.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> An old bath mat or one of those rugs with rubberized backing work better than towels or blankets in a pinch. Because of the backing on them they stay in place and the dog doesn't slide around when you stop or change lanes.




What a great idea! Am going to try this myself. The blankets do slip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry you are having some issues with Zoe. I hope it all works out for all of you.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

SandyK said:


> So sorry you are having some issues with Zoe. I hope it all works out for all of you.


We are going to try to work through the issues with Zoe unless it becomes "unworkable".

Yesterday we left her at the Vets for observation during her first heartguard treatment and they are all in love with her as well. I even had one of the Vet Tech's asking to be kept informed because her parents recently lost their golden.

I've reached out to some training resources for advice on stopping her from her fixation on the cat and mitigating her destructive behavior.
A lot of advice involves crating and it probably will come to that or some form of that. I have to admit to having failed miserably at every attempt at crating with puppies so I'm reading the manual so to speak.

It will probably be necessary at a minimum during a lot of her heart-worm treatments to keep her from over activity. She is normally not hyperactive but my almost 3 year old doesn't understand why she won't roughhouse with him all the time.

So I'm shopping for a crate because we gave away the one we had to someone that couldn't afford one.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

jennretz said:


> What a great idea! Am going to try this myself. The blankets do slip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have to try that. Unfortunately my wife always pitches ours in the trash because the backing starts disintegrating after a few washings. I ended up using a fitted sheet for now.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the difficulty you're having with Zoe but thank you for your dedication and persistence. I truly believe all your kind efforts will be rewarded  She is very lucky to have found your family


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really glad to hear you are going to try to work through the problems and are getting training help.

When I started crating my girl, I fed her in her crate, left the door open. Would give her a treat in it, again left the door open. After about a week, she would go in on her own automatically whenever I had a treat and was leaving. You can also fix a Kong for her, pack it full of low fat yogurt, you can add some honey and/or peanut butter. Freeze it, then give to her in crate. Most dogs really enjoy them. 

The idea is to get her used to the crate, associate it as being a safe and comfortable place for her that she will enjoy and not have her panic when the door is closed. 

If crating doesn't work out, try putting her in another area of your house such as the laundry room. Make sure there isn't anything that would harm her, cover up electrical outlets, cords, detergents out of her reach, etc.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I found with my foster who had not been crate trained, it really helped to feed her in her kennel. I also would "capture" anytime she went in there and treated her. Pretty soon, she was going in 10-20 times in a row just to get the treat. Then when Duke figured out what was happening, he started mimicking her to get the treats. Took about a week to make that much progress. I only closed the gate when she was eating or if I had to leave her unattended. You'll be amazed how quickly they pick it up. Another alternative is to put a gate across a laundry or mud room or use an xpen.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm happy to hear you're giving it another try!


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Good luck, you are doing something very commendable.

When Zoe is not looking, sprinkle some treats in and around the crate for her to discover. We played that game often with Maya when trying to get her interested in the crate. Soon she checked her crate often for treats and started associating it with magically appearing goodies. 

I have followed your posts on this thread and I am 100% sure that crate training/limiting her freedom will prevent her from getting into trouble. She is still learning acceptable/unacceptable behavior. 

Everyone is rooting for you guys. One day soon she will be well integrated into your household.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Kellyguy I am so happy to hear this. From your posts it was clear to me that you had fallen for Zoe and wanted badly to keep her. I am so glad that your wife was able to find it in her heart to give Zoe a second chance. Both you and your wife are very special people to do this and I just want to say that I am awed by what you are doing. 
I think you will find that getting Zoe used to a crate goes fairly well. I have only had one of the dogs that I have had as a rescue who was seriously unhappy with being crated. That one was a Corgi and she was seriously unhappy about ANYTHING which confined her...including being in the house. LOL. I think that if you follow the advice from previous posters about feeding her in the crate and making it a good place to be you will have no trouble with it. 
Again I am so glad that you are able to give Zoe another chance. I thank you and your wife for this and I hope you will continue to post about your journey with this girl.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Mayabear said:


> Good luck, you are doing something very commendable.
> 
> When Zoe is not looking, sprinkle some treats in and around the crate for her to discover. We played that game often with Maya when trying to get her interested in the crate. Soon she checked her crate often for treats and started associating it with magically appearing goodies.
> 
> ...


Were doing good so far having no bad reactions to the heart guard treatment yesterday and I'm doing my best to keep her from focusing on hunting for the cat. I'm getting ready to order a wire crate and we already use baby gates to divert her from certain areas.

I'm not sure what size crate to order? She's much smaller than Duffy, and she's weighing in at 55 lbs if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Got this crate size info from Drs. Foster and Smith-

Dog Cages & Crates: Drs. Foster & Smith Basic 1 Door Dog Crate

Dimensions	For breeds up to
XSmall, 19" x 12" x 15" high	10 lbs
Small, 24" x 18" x 20" high	25 lbs
Medium, 30" x 19" x 22" high	40 lbs
Intermediate, 36" x 23" x 26" high	70 lbs
Large, 42" x 28" x 31" high	90 lbs
XLarge, 48" x 30" x 33" high	110 lbs


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Our current crates are all large (42 inch). My dogs all weigh about 60 lbs so I could have used a smaller size but I like them to have sufficient room to comfortably stretch out in their crates.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Jack is my largest dog (the coonhound in my signature photo) and he is about 65 lbs. This is how a large crate (42 inches) fits him.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So happy to hear your wife agreed to give it another try. I had my fingers crossed but thought that after she calmed down, she'd realize she'd like to give it another go. You were given great advice. Things will calm down.


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

A large (42 inch) crate should do just fine. We went overkill and got a an XL (48 inch) for our 58 pound golden, but he loves and revels in the space. This is the one we have: https://www.amazon.com/MidWest-Stages-Folding-Metal-Crate/dp/B0002AT3ME?th=1


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

4goldengirls said:


> So happy to hear your wife agreed to give it another try. I had my fingers crossed but thought that after she calmed down, she'd realize she'd like to give it another go. You were given great advice. Things will calm down.


Yep, my wife is a keeper.:wink2:
She took some mending tape today and patched the couch damage back together and said she's satisfied for now. I'll have it professionally repaired and cleaned one of these days.

We have two sweepers, two rug shampooers and never enough lint rollers, so we're set for the immediate future.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

littlecreek86 said:


> A large (42 inch) crate should do just fine. We went overkill and got a an XL (48 inch) for our 58 pound golden, but he loves and revels in the space. This is the one we have: https://www.amazon.com/MidWest-Stages-Folding-Metal-Crate/dp/B0002AT3ME?th=1


That's big enough for Duffy, Zoe, and both cats....


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Glad your going to give it another go, I just read a newsletter from one of the local Kennel clubs and it dealt with separation anxiety and many of the behaviors she has started doing are mentioned in the article. If you PM your email I can send you the PDF or you can download it from their site its in their current news letter and then May 2017. It might help you some 
home


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If you just need a crate that she can walk into and lie down, a 36-inch would be big enough. That's what I have in the back of my SUV. It's perfect.

If you want more room, the 48-inch was like a little condo for Shala. It was her day crate for a year. She had her bed at one end, some toys, and she was still able to set up a little barbecue and patio table and chairs at the other end for relaxing. :


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

kellyguy said:


> That's big enough for Duffy, Zoe, and both cats....



:laugh: Yes, and we joke that it's Summer's studio apartment!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope things are going well with Zoe. Looking forward to good news.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Hope things are going well with Zoe. Looking forward to good news.


Thanks for asking.
We are making progress with Zoe. She is looking so much better and just loves being petted. Her coat is actually looking great.
We've had a few pee incidents, but I am not worried too much about them because of the prednisone and doxy treatment she is having to go much more often that normal, and sometimes we miss the signals.

Yesterday she may have gotten a very good "don't chase the cat lesson". Our female cat is a prolific hunter and was stalking something under one of the blue spruce trees when Zoe thought it would be fun to aggravate her. The kitty put her in her place quite vocally and all is well.

She even started engaging in play with Duffy, although I am trying to keep her from getting too active because we still have a long way to go with her heart-worm treatments.

We fed Zoe and Duffy at the same time last night on the patio and Zoe always polishes her food off and then see's if she can help Duffy with his but he fooled her this time and was finished in a dead heat. I may have to introduce a slow feeding dish for her, but she's not really excessively fast. I just think she eats just like a dog that has at one point been starving.

All in all we've had a good week.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great update, good to hear things are progressing.

Funny the cat put Zoe is her place, sometimes I think it's better to let them work out it between themselves. 

My Bridge girl was never fed on a regular basis before I got her, she too was a fast eater and she would meticulously lick up every little crumb in the bowl and around the edges of it. It was quite interesting to watch but I understood why she did it. It was something that never went away in the 9 years she was with me either. 

What stage is Zoe's HW? My girl had Stage 3 and was on a 4 month slow treatment.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to read your update, you're doing a wonderful job!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That sounds like a really good week! Way to go Zoe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great update, good to hear things are progressing.
> 
> Funny the cat put Zoe is her place, sometimes I think it's better to let them work out it between themselves.
> 
> ...


I was just looking for that information and I've misplaced it. (Desk is a disaster area). I'd have to say Zoe is also at stage 3 because we are going through the same protocol.

The scientific literature for this treatment protocol is complex and I'm still wading through it but my first observation is that "The earliest that heartworm antigen and microfilariae can be detected is about 5 and 6 months post infection, respectively", which to me says that Zoe probably has never had proper preventative care, and the old adage that "an ounce of prevention....".

I can't really pass judgement on her previous owners because I realize that they may have been in declining health themselves for some time.
We are just going to do the best we can to take care of her now.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Have been following the thread with joy, then sadness, and joy again.
Just a suggestion on the sofa damage. That damaged skirt should be removable by an upholstery expert. Do a search for a "re-weaving service" and you send it to them for repair after it has been removed. Then have the upholstery expert re-attach it to the sofa. Shouldn't cost more than $200 altogether. To re-upholster the sofa could cost $800 - $1800 depending on many factors.

Remember too, a tired dog is not as destructive as a bored energetic dog. Walk her when you can several times a day. Just short little walks as recommended by the vet.


Max


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great update, just what I was hoping for. Seems like sweet Zoe is learning "who is who" in her new family.:wink2:


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Great update, just what I was hoping for. Seems like sweet Zoe is learning "who is who" in her new family.:wink2:


She's doing fine. We're battling a new "little problem" that I think is also related to the prednisone treatments. She suddenly started eating poop. 
I don't know if it would be safe to give her the pills on top of everything else so I'm just going to have to make sure I clean up afterwards immediately. Oh joy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

kellyguy said:


> She's doing fine. We're battling a new "little problem" that I think is also related to the prednisone treatments. She suddenly started eating poop.
> I don't know if it would be safe to give her the pills on top of everything else so I'm just going to have to make sure I clean up afterwards immediately. Oh joy.


Some dogs just like to eat poop...it may have nothing to do with anything else. Both my guys seem to enjoy this particular hobby....ick. The only effective way I've found to manage this is to pick it up as soon as they go. Otherwise, I've been exposed to some pretty nasty poop burps and I'm telling you there is nothing that can clear a room faster....LOL


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

kellyguy said:


> She's doing fine. We're battling a new "little problem" that I think is also related to the prednisone treatments. She suddenly started eating poop.
> I don't know if it would be safe to give her the pills on top of everything else so I'm just going to have to make sure I clean up afterwards immediately. Oh joy.


Was going to say what Jenn did. Some dogs just like poop. If it's her own, easier - just pick it up immediately. If it's other dogs'... much harder. My last dog was an "other dog" poop eater her entire life. My current girl likes goose poop and deer poop. It's gross, but may not be a habit you can break, just discourage. I wouldn't add any pills either right now. It MAY be something that goes away when she is 100% well again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kellyguy*

Kellyguy

Bless you for adopting her!! Our two dogs, Tucker and Tonka, will eat poop if it's not picked up, so we pick it up right away, so there is no problem. We pick up these small bags on a roll at Walmart and always have a roll in our pocket when we go outside.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Kellyguy
> 
> Bless you for adopting her!! Our two dogs, Tucker and Tonka, will eat poop if it's not picked up, so we pick it up right away, so there is no problem. We pick up these small bags on a roll at Walmart and always have a roll in our pocket when we go outside.


Zoe is such a sweetheart and her behavior is becoming more in tune with "normal" every day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yay! Really great to hear.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Just checking in on Zoe's progress and it all sounds good. She has gone through so much that I wonder how much of her less than desirable behavior is stress-related. 


Maybe off subject here, but I saw a picture of maybe G-bear's dog in a crate with it's collar on and I'm a little on the over protective side but I cringed -- I used a crate with my second golden and he liked it until I dropped something, he was startled and the s-hook on his collar got caught on the crate and he almost choked himself trying to get out of the crate while I was trying to get his collar off. I got rid of the crate and never used one again. I suppose collars with no tags would be safe, or some kind of break-away collar.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

KathyL said:


> Just checking in on Zoe's progress and it all sounds good. She has gone through so much that I wonder how much of her less than desirable behavior is stress-related.
> 
> 
> Maybe off subject here, but I saw a picture of maybe G-bear's dog in a crate with it's collar on and I'm a little on the over protective side but I cringed -- I used a crate with my second golden and he liked it until I dropped something, he was startled and the s-hook on his collar got caught on the crate and he almost choked himself trying to get out of the crate while I was trying to get his collar off. I got rid of the crate and never used one again. I suppose collars with no tags would be safe, or some kind of break-away collar.


I never thought of that. I don't use hook type tags myself. I have flat type name tags that the collar fits through. I'm not very successful with crating yet myself. Young Duffy didn't read the chapter about not pooping in the crate and after multiple times having to clean up that mess we just gated him in the kitchen. We'll be having to crate train Zoe in the coming weeks because of needing to keep her activity restricted during her heart worm treatments.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

KathyL said:


> Just checking in on Zoe's progress and it all sounds good. She has gone through so much that I wonder how much of her less than desirable behavior is
> 
> Maybe off subject here, but I saw a picture of maybe G-bear's dog in a crate with it's collar on and I'm a little on the over protective side but I cringed -- I used a crate with my second golden and he liked it until I dropped something, he was startled and the s-hook on his collar got caught on the crate and he almost choked himself trying to get out of the crate while I was trying to get his collar off. I got rid of the crate and never used one again. I suppose collars with no tags would be safe, or some kind of break-away collar.


Thanks for your concern but FYI the photo which you are speaking of was Jack. He is my largest dog and I had him get into the crate for the sole purpose of taking a photo for Kellyguy so that he could see how a dog weighing over 60 lbs. would fit into a large size crate. Since I have posted numerous times in this forum regarding NOT leaving a collar on a dog who is being left in a crate I found your comment ironic. Rest assured Jack was in the crate with his collar only for the 3 seconds it took me to snap a photo with my cell phone.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

G-bear said:


> Thanks for your concern but FYI the photo which you are speaking of was Jack. He is my largest dog and I had him get into the crate for the sole purpose of taking a photo for Kellyguy so that he could see how a dog weighing over 60 lbs. would fit into a large size crate. Since I have posted numerous times in this forum regarding NOT leaving a collar on a dog who is being left in a crate I found your comment ironic. Rest assured Jack was in the crate with his collar only for the 3 seconds it took me to snap a photo with my cell phone.



Sorry G-Bear . . . Just a comment, not a criticism.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kellyguy*

Kellyguy: Kisses and hugs to Zoe! We pick up poop everytime Tucker and Tonka go. It's the easiest way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad things are going in right direction. With time and so much love it is to be expected.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

She seems to be fitting in comfortably.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love seeing that picture of a golden feeling safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm... Zoe's picture says clearly "feels like home". Such a loving bug!
Thanks for keeping up with updates.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful picture, Zoe is definitely one happy and relaxed girl. 
She certainly is settling in......


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

What a lucky girl, with a great dad


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ahhh yes the exposed belly!
Nice she feels safe with you.
Bless you and your wife!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Ahhh yes, the "please scratch my belly" pose. She is lovely and you and your wife have quite literally saved this beautiful girl's life. Thank you!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

G-bear said:


> Ahhh yes, the "please scratch my belly" pose. She is lovely and you and your wife have quite literally saved this beautiful girl's life. Thank you!


I can honestly say that it is a blessing to be able to rescue her. One look into her eyes is all it takes.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So happy for you that things are settling down. All it takes is love, patience, and a little bit of management. Things do tend to sort themselves out.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad she's settling in! She looks so happy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

kellyguy said:


> I can honestly say that it is a blessing to be able to rescue her. One look into her eyes is all it takes.


Zoe was lucky, really lucky.
And I so agree with you, one look into their eyes is all it takes. :smile2:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kellyguy*



kellyguy said:


> I can honestly say that it is a blessing to be able to rescue her. One look into her eyes is all it takes.


Ken and I have been blessed everytime we adopt a dog! I love THAT FEELING, it gives my life such purpose!
Kisses to Zoe!:x:x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kellyguy said:


> I can honestly say that it is a blessing to be able to rescue her. One look into her eyes is all it takes.


Kellyguy you totally get it.

Those of us who have rescued a dog, especially one that needs us, knows how very special they are and how much they touch our hearts and lives. I've always believed the ones that need us the most leave the biggest footprints on our hearts. 

They are a very special gift to us, we are the lucky ones to get to share our lives with them.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am eager to hear how is going with sweet Zoe and the rest of fur family.:wink2:


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am eager to hear how is going with sweet Zoe and the rest of fur family.:wink2:


We are making progress in some areas and having setbacks in others.
Zoe and Duffy are quite comfortable around each other and they are often neck and neck vying for petting and attention. Duffy, of course doesn't fully understand why she doesn't want to engage in his style of flat out zoomies and roughhousing but they get along just fine.

Our big issues are still Zoe's fixation with our male cat when he's in the house. Whenever she spots him she will lock her attention onto him and will ignore anything else. We haven't figured out how to cure this so we are managing it by gating her off from several areas so he has "safe spaces" to retreat to.

We also have had a return of the problem of her peeing in the house again, but I'm convinced it isn't necessarily intentional but rather due to us missing her signals and her increasing thirst and subsequent increase in frequency caused by her medications. She's also quite adamant on not going in the yard while it's raining so that is a challenge at times.

Duffy loves running around in the rain, especially if it's a downpour.

I'm still trying to teach her basic commands because I don't think she has ever been trained.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't know that this will help...I have sort of had 50/50 luck exposing cats to dogs who did not like them. When I had a cat I rescued a dog which hated cats. Rusty chased that cat throughout the house that first day to the point I really thought the cat would drop dead from exhaustion. A program of cat protection began. The cat, Bogart, was confined to several rooms, Rusty got the rest of the house. I began slowly (and I do mean slowly--I even moved slowly while doing this) exposing Rusty to Bogart. I would hold the cat and pet Rusty at the same time. It progressed to allowing him to sniff the cat (there was some hissing that originally went with that as I recall). It took almost a year before I felt it safe to allow them to be together. They actually became buddies and would sleep curled up together and would often play together. Bogart loved to bat the feathering on Rusty's tail. Rusty seemed lost after Bogart died. 
Flash forward to now and Jack my rescue. He's not a golden. He hates cats. His one other adoption attempt ended after he killed the adoptive family's cat. I no longer have a cat (Jack would not be here if I did) and it is mostly a non issue. However our neighbor at the lake got a cat a few weeks ago and it wanders freely (sort of dumb with all of the coyote and wolves we have here, I think). Jack spends many hours on our deck at the lake. Mostly sleeping in the sun. It's a second floor deck and the stairs are gated to prevent Jack from leaving the deck. The cat arriving on our property can wake him from the soundest sleep. He does not bark, growl or anything. He simply watches the cat closely
And there is something in his look as he watches that cat that tells me I will never be able to expose this dog to any cats. Some dogs, I think, cannot be around cats. Hopefully Zoe is not one of them.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

G-bear said:


> I don't know that this will help...I have sort of had 50/50 luck exposing cats to dogs who did not like them. When I had a cat I rescued a dog which hated cats. Rusty chased that cat throughout the house that first day to the point I really thought the cat would drop dead from exhaustion. A program of cat protection began. The cat, Bogart, was confined to several rooms, Rusty got the rest of the house. I began slowly (and I do mean slowly--I even moved slowly while doing this) exposing Rusty to Bogart. I would hold the cat and pet Rusty at the same time. It progressed to allowing him to sniff the cat (there was some hissing that originally went with that as I recall). It took almost a year before I felt it safe to allow them to be together. They actually became buddies and would sleep curled up together and would often play together. Bogart loved to bat the feathering on Rusty's tail. Rusty seemed lost after Bogart died.
> Flash forward to now and Jack my rescue. He's not a golden. He hates cats. His one other adoption attempt ended after he killed the adoptive family's cat. I no longer have a cat (Jack would not be here if I did) and it is mostly a non issue. However our neighbor at the lake got a cat a few weeks ago and it wanders freely (sort of dumb with all of the coyote and wolves we have here, I think). Jack spends many hours on our deck at the lake. Mostly sleeping in the sun. It's a second floor deck and the stairs are gated to prevent Jack from leaving the deck. The cat arriving on our property can wake him from the soundest sleep. He does not bark, growl or anything. He simply watches the cat closely
> And there is something in his look as he watches that cat that tells me I will never be able to expose this dog to any cats. Some dogs, I think, cannot be around cats. Hopefully Zoe is not one of them.


That is the strangest part about Zoe. We have two cats, Pi and Pooter. (My wife names them  Pooter because he was the gassiest cat when we first took him in and Pi for piebald.)

Zoe ignores Pi for the most part because Pi is fully clawed and stands her ground quite ferociously. Pooter on the other hand has no front claws and is the only one of the two that is allowed indoors.

Duffy has been around Pooter since he was a puppy and they will chase each other at times playing. Duffy is also very particular about not letting some stray cats onto the property while approving of others which is how we ended up with Pi. Duffy adopted her first.

I'm not sure what it will take to get Zoe off her fixation, or if she ever will. For now, we give the kitty safe zones.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You're doing all the right things. Good to see the progress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's great progress with Zoe and Duffy, hope she gets around with Pooter too or better say she leaves Pooter alone.
Your Duffy is like my Charlie, puppy brains, he loves to go out in the rain too and tries to catch raindrops.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> That's great progress with Zoe and Duffy, hope she gets around with Pooter too or better say she leaves Pooter alone.
> Your Duffy is like my Charlie, puppy brains, he loves to go out in the rain too and tries to catch raindrops.


I really wish I could be upbeat and happy but we are not going to be able to keep Zoe any longer. As much as it breaks my heart she is never going to be able to leave our cat alone and I am placing her with a golden rescue.
She crashed down the baby gate and destroyed a thousand dollar mattress and box springs that I haven't had for six months. My cat is too terrified to come out from under the bed.

I cannot keep a dog in a cage 24/7 and she did this within two hours after I left for work and my wife was sleeping in the next room and never heard a thing.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry. You gave it your best effort. I'm sure the rescue will find her a home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry.......


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Kellyguy, no one on this forum is going to blame you for putting Zoe with a rescue. You have gone above and beyond anything expected of you. I know that this is hard for you because you have fallen in love with this lost girl. Please know that because of what you have done she has a chance for a good life that she never would have had if you and your wife had not taken her in. I know from experience that a prey drive when it comes to cats is often something which cannot be altered and it does appear Zoe would be better suited to a home without a cat. 
I just want to thank you for all you and your wife have done for Zoe and for making a second chance possible for her. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. Sandra


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am heartbroken reading your last update. I am so sorry, guess some things are not meant to be. Hope rescue finds loving, cat free home for Zoe.
I am not cat person, don't know them very well but I "believe" it was set up! :surprise:


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am heartbroken reading your last update. I am so sorry, guess some things are not meant to be. Hope rescue finds loving, cat free home for Zoe.
> I am not cat person, don't know them very well but I "believe" it was set up! :surprise:


My heart has been tied in knots today but I had a very long phone conversation with Kay from golden endings rescue and I am sure that Zoe will be well cared for in a loving, cat-free home. We are keeping our fingers crossed that they may already have someone waiting that is looking for a senior and willing to work with her medical issues.

It is a sad fact but most heart-worm positive dogs are usually euthanized.

They also have a behaviorist that will evaluate Zoe and perhaps "fix" what is broken.

I am saddened at the thought that Zoe will be leaving us, but she will be well cared for in a home that is better suited for her.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Like G-Bear, I thank you for trying so hard with this girl. At least you have given Zoe a basis for a new life and that is wonderful. Wishing you, your family (cat included!) and Zoe well.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Like G-Bear, I thank you for trying so hard with this girl. At least you have given Zoe a basis for a new life and that is wonderful. Wishing you, your family (cat included!) and Zoe well.




Exactly this! Couldn't have said it better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kellyguy*

You tried your best and the Golden Rescue will find Zoe a great home without cats.
I admire all you have done for her!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry it didn't work out, but bless you for doing so much for Zoe after what must have been a very traumatic time for her , I'm certain she was so glad to have been with you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. But I know how hard you tried, and how you truly were not going to give up on this girl. I don't think you have with this decision, either. I agree, she will be better off in a pet-free home. I hope it works out with the person the rescue was thinking of.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry. Thank you and your wife for trying so hard with Zoe.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hopefully she finds a forever home soon so she can enjoy her years remaining. Thanks for helping her. 

dlm ny country


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry it hasn't worked out for Zoey..thank you for taking her in..i hope she finds a wonderful cat free home, where she can relax and enjoy her life..you and your wife did everything you could...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry things did not work out for you and Zoe. As others have said, you have given her a second chance by taking her in and updating her medical. If she had spent most of her life in a home without other pets, particularly cats, that might be the answer. I've never lived with cats and not sure I would want to either so . . . I hope things work out for everyone.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

KathyL said:


> I'm so sorry things did not work out for you and Zoe. As others have said, you have given her a second chance by taking her in and updating her medical. If she had spent most of her life in a home without other pets, particularly cats, that might be the answer. I've never lived with cats and not sure I would want to either so . . . I hope things work out for everyone.


I'm not a "cat person" either, but we always seem to have two.

We're still working on a solution that will give 
Zoe a wonderful and stable forever home. Our hoped for foster / adopter turned out to have not just "a" cat, but 15 cats. Our insanity continues.

We have our next heart-worm treatment Monday and have a crate set up and are working on introducing and acclimating her to being crated at all times we aren't fully engaged in supervising her. So far my Duffy has been in the crate without hesitation, even though he's really never been crate trained but Zoe is still quite leery.

I've also reached out to a behaviorist for help but I'm not sure yet if that will be useful or affordable.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Kellyguy, I am not sure where you live but if you are near a major metropolitan area with a Humane Society you may want to try to contact them for an animal behaviorist. I had some serious issues with a very reactive dog several years ago that I had rescued. She was so far out of control that I was at an absolute loss. In desperation I contacted the Humane Society in the metro area where I lived. They were able to put me in touch with a behaviorist who worked with rescue dogs for a very reasonable fee. I don't know if this would be available where you live but it would be worth a try.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I know that the group I rescued Charlie from has an agreement with a behaviorist for a reduced fee. Good idea from G-Bear.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I was thinking of her and hoping for some great update. 
15 cats, it's insane! I thought there is limit how many cats you could have in your home.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I was thinking of her and hoping for some great update.
> 15 cats, it's insane! I thought there is limit how many cats you could have in your home.


I don't think they are all inside cats. That would be insanity.
Our "Pooter", which is the one that Zoe is fixated on, came to us from someone that had been caring for 29 cats on their farm and had been foreclosed on. To his credit, he managed to find homes for all of them.

Every once in a while there will be news stories about crazy animal hoarders with their dozens of inside cats being forced to give them up. I can't imagine dealing with the litter boxes or even worse if they didn't.

I'm still hoping for a breakthrough that would stop her destructive behavior because she's such a sweetheart 99% of the time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

kellyguy said:


> ...
> I'm still hoping for a breakthrough that would stop her destructive behavior because she's such a sweetheart 99% of the time.


I am hoping too. Wish Zoe could understand that her entire future depends on it and leaves Pooter alone.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll just throw this out there as I have had success with it.
An Animal Communicator.
I know two that do distance work
Lena Swanson Welcome | Lena Swanson
and Lisa Thelen Work with Lisa
Either can give you some insights into why Zoe is doing what she is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kellyguy*

Kellyguy

Have you googled for info?
I agree with the asking a Humane Society or asking a rescue if they might know of someone.
When we adopted our Smooch, she would jump on everyone that came to the door and we took her to a trainer, that charged $75 for 90 minutes and she saw Smooch, Snobear and us for those 90 mins. and basically said we were part of the problem, because we gave her attention, even though it was negative when she did something wrong.

She said our dogs were in charge and knew it, so until she would settle down and stop jumping, we should ignore her. We did and it really worked. Just a thought.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Kellyguy
> 
> Have you googled for info?
> I agree with the asking a Humane Society or asking a rescue if they might know of someone.
> ...


I'm going to try everything and anything. We had a vet appointment yesterday for a heart-guard treatment and they kept her for observation for the day. It had been suggested that she might need behavior medication but my vet doesn't want to add anything until her heart-worm treatments are finished, and I agree. We are locking the cat in a spare bedroom during the day so she can't "see" him for now.

We are also finished with doxy and prednisone for now until she gets the melarsomine injection in about a month and the vet wants to see how much the prednisone is adding to the problem.

We'll be reaching out to behaviorists this week after the holiday.
Interestingly enough, Zoe was calm as a cucumber during the fireworks. Duffy jumped into my lap and remained there.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Kellyguy, I have no idea if this will work but since you say you are willing to try anything I will offer this. We have a resue, Jack, who was badly abused before arriving here. Jack had more issues than the NY Times upon arrival. He was deathly afraid of any loud noises (yelling, thunder, fireworks, motorcycles...the list is endless) and was, frankly, pretty out of control. On a whim after getting a coupon in the mail for a free tube of it I tried a product called Sentry good behavior calming ointment. It is a pheromone based ointment that is placed on the dog's nose to calm him. Believe me when I say I was extremely skeptical that it would work (but, hey, it was free). I was absolutely astonished that it seemed to help Jack. So much so that I continued to buy it. The change in Jack in the last year has been unbelievable. He now sits with DH to calmly watch fireworks. Prior to this he would have been in the closet shaking. 
Our neighbors at the lake have gotten a cat. Jack is very prey driven when it comes to cats. He killed the cat of a previous adoptive family. Clearly I don't allow Jack near cats but my neighbors let the cat wander. Jack loves to sit on the deck at our lake place (second floor deck with a locked gate). When the cat would meander into the yard Jack would watch it closely. The look in his eyes and the way he watched it told me that if he got anywhere near that cat the party would be over for that kitty. Last weekend I put some of the ointment on Jack's nose. For the first time there was virtually no reaction. Yes, he looked at it but then yawned and rolled over and went to sleep. I'm not about to organize any play dates.with the neighborhood cat but the change was dramatic again with the ointment. I have recommended it before on the board. Some who have used it have had excellent success with it. Others it has not worked for. It works for Jack. At less than $15 a tube it may be woth a try with Zoe. 
Just thought I would offer a cheap option to try.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

G-bear said:


> Kellyguy, I have no idea if this will work but since you say you are willing to try anything I will offer this. We have a resue, Jack, who was badly abused before arriving here. Jack had more issues than the NY Times upon arrival. He was deathly afraid of any loud noises (yelling, thunder, fireworks, motorcycles...the list is endless) and was, frankly, pretty out of control. On a whim after getting a coupon in the mail for a free tube of it I tried a product called Sentry good behavior calming ointment. It is a pheromone based ointment that is placed on the dog's nose to calm him. Believe me when I say I was extremely skeptical that it would work (but, hey, it was free). I was absolutely astonished that it seemed to help Jack. So much so that I continued to buy it. The change in Jack in the last year has been unbelievable. He now sits with DH to calmly watch fireworks. Prior to this he would have been in the closet shaking.
> Our neighbors at the lake have gotten a cat. Jack is very prey driven when it comes to cats. He killed the cat of a previous adoptive family. Clearly I don't allow Jack near cats but my neighbors let the cat wander. Jack loves to sit on the deck at our lake place (second floor deck with a locked gate). When the cat would meander into the yard Jack would watch it closely. The look in his eyes and the way he watched it told me that if he got anywhere near that cat the party would be over for that kitty. Last weekend I put some of the ointment on Jack's nose. For the first time there was virtually no reaction. Yes, he looked at it but then yawned and rolled over and went to sleep. I'm not about to organize any play dates.with the neighborhood cat but the change was dramatic again with the ointment. I have recommended it before on the board. Some who have used it have had excellent success with it. Others it has not worked for. It works for Jack. At less than $15 a tube it may be woth a try with Zoe.
> Just thought I would offer a cheap option to try.


I'm going to give it a try, but FYI I think the ointment has been discontinued. At least it wasn't on their product website. I still find it available from several sources. I might order two just in case.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Try Petco. The one near me had it in stock yesterday when I was there. Maybe it was just the Petco near my house? I don't know. If you can't get some I will buy some and mail to you. PM me if you need it


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

kellyguy - it's not always easy especially when something doesn't go right (and I understand the concern for your cat). It's not necessarily a bad thing to use medicine to help. I'm trying to balance that blend between homeopathic and prescriptive. It's a process of learning what works and what doesn't work. I also understand the concern your vet has right now while she is undergoing HW treatment. That's tough enough on the body. Management of the environment is probably the best you can do right now and that's ok.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

jennretz said:


> kellyguy - it's not always easy especially when something doesn't go right (and I understand the concern for your cat). It's not necessarily a bad thing to use medicine to help. I'm trying to balance that blend between homeopathic and prescriptive. It's a process of learning what works and what doesn't work. I also understand the concern your vet has right now while she is undergoing HW treatment. That's tough enough on the body. Management of the environment is probably the best you can do right now and that's ok.


I agree. I wouldn't medicate her unless it was a last resort. I have a bias against Prozac like drugs for humans as well. Most SRRI's might work for some cases, but I've seen a lot of people having horrible psychotic behavior when they started out with "depression".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*

Maybe the doxy and prednisone had an effect on her personality? I'm definitely not a Vet, but you never know.
Praying you find an answer.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hoping things are going ok for your family with or without Zoe.
I've been thinking about you a lot.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I too think about Zoe and hope things worked out for everyone.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Karen2 said:


> Hoping things are going ok for your family with or without Zoe.
> I've been thinking about you a lot.


Thanks Karen,

We're doing pretty good with Zoe.
I had a consult with a behaviorist via telephone that was free and insightful. She was excellent at explaining that Zoe's behavior wasn't extreme and will eventually work itself out. We "baby gate" off a bedroom for the cat during the day and close the door if we aren't able to keep an eye on her. She's been nose to nose several times with him and unless he runs so she gets the thrill of the chase she just wags her tail and focuses all of her attention on waiting for him to run.

She's been off all medication for several weeks now and that has practically eliminated all peeing in the house, although we did have one accident due to a case of diarrhea when my wife was sleeping and didn't catch the signals.

Her and Duffy are getting along just fine, even playing together from time to time, although Duffy is still too rambunctious for her she will humor him. 

We haven't had her getting into anything or counter surfing, primarily because we are careful not to leave temptation on the counter when we're not watching.

The one "problem" I've seen developing is she has started "humping" Duffy, who hasn't a clue about what it is. I'm not sure what to make of that but I just tell her to stop and she does.

We've been feeding her in her crate, but haven't locked her in it so far. She will go in there once and a while and lay down but generally doesn't stay in there very long. We are about ten days away from her first heart-worm injections, so we will have to keep her crated and she'll be back on medications for a couple of months. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she'll not have any complications.

I've gotten quite accustomed to having to pet her and Duffy simultaneously. It does slow down my internet surfing though....


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I am so glad to see she is still with you and you are finding solutions to the problems. Hopefully all will go well with the heart-worm treatment.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*

So glad to hear the good update on Zoe!
I will say prayers that her Heartworm Treatment goes smoothly.
She is so cute!!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for the update, sounds like a big improvement. My last golden rescue had to go through the HW treatment but we didn't keep him crated.. just confined to the hall bathroom with a gate so he wouldn't want to interact with the other dogs. He was a really big guy but seemed happy to chill on the cool tile in the peace and quiet. I think he enjoyed the royal suite to himself


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

puddles everywhere said:


> Thanks for the update, sounds like a big improvement. My last golden rescue had to go through the HW treatment but we didn't keep him crated.. just confined to the hall bathroom with a gate so he wouldn't want to interact with the other dogs. He was a really big guy but seemed happy to chill on the cool tile in the peace and quiet. I think he enjoyed the royal suite to himself


Waiting a bit nervously today as Zoe is in for her first hear-worm injections. She has been better behaved for the last few weeks. Of course last night she had to indulge in some counter surfing. (my fault for forgetting to put food out of reach). She snagged a few baby-back ribs my wife hadn't finished and I caught her in the act of wolfing them down. She was actually grinning from ear to ear. Fortunately there doesn't seem to have been any digestive issues as a result.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have to admit I chuckled at her grinning about the ribs . Sending positive vibes your way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I KNOW I shouldn't laugh but somehow the mental image of Zoe with a mouthful of BBQ ribs and a grin on her face did it. I'm sorry she got your wife's food but have you stopped to consider Zoe may have a great career as a spokes dog for a BBQ ribs restaurant? Lol. On a serious note I am sending positive thoughts for her heartworm meds. You have been thru so much with her and it is about time something good happens for all of you!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thinking of you and Zoe.
Hope all is "calm on the western front" with her treatment.
Also hope your wife didn't have to share her meal again with Zoe!
Reading about having to do double duty with petting, I can relate.
Seems to go with 2 dogs. You know 2 hands, one for each dog!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Karen2 said:


> Thinking of you and Zoe.
> Hope all is "calm on the western front" with her treatment.
> Also hope your wife didn't have to share her meal again with Zoe!
> Reading about having to do double duty with petting, I can relate.
> Seems to go with 2 dogs. You know 2 hands, one for each dog!


Monday Zoe went in for her first heart-worm injections. She tolerated the treatment just fine and was pretty normal acting up until Thursday night.
We've just been through 24 hours of diarrhea, which was striking her about once an hour. The timing of which couldn't have been worse, as I had just collapsed after a 16 hour day.

It's hard to tell exactly what "caused" it, but it was a pretty sleepless night.

She tried her darnedest to alert that she needed to go out, but shall we just say that our carpet scrubber got a workout.

We started her on flagyl and a G.I. diet for a few days along with some canned pumpkin and she seems to be doing better today.

Friday was Duffy's 3rd birthday and we celebrated by giving him his own special piece of pumpkin pie. He still has a hard time understanding why Zoe can't play roughhouse with him.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh no! After all you have been through with Zoe I was hoping that life would give you a break this time around! I'm so sorry! Thank you again for all you have done and are doing for Zoe. She is so lucky to have found you and your wife.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear Zoe had an upset stomach after her treatment. Hope she's doing/ feeling better now. 

Happy 3rd Birthday to Duffy!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Just checking to see how Zoe and everyone is doing -- hope things are going well with her treatment.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

How's Zoe doing with her treatment?
Hope everything is fine and all is well at your house!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Somehow I missed the last few posts on this thread. 
For the update: 
Zoe is doing quite well. The heartworm treatments are finished and hopefully are all cleared up. We have a checkup in a couple of weeks and again in the spring.
She still has a strange obsession with our brown male cat which I can't explain, but she doesn't actually try to harm him and we keep her out of the living room and the one bedroom with baby gates so he has a couple of stress free areas of the house to escape to.
My wife has forgiven her for all the destruction and chaos and actually likes her better than Duffy, mostly because Duffy is still a rambunctious jerk most of the time. >
I'm extremely glad that I didn't have to re-home her, she has found the soft spot in my heart. She loves to be petted but hasn't shown any desire to be on my lap. 
I'm taking both of them to the vet at the same time in a couple of weeks, that should be an adventure.
I just realized I don't have recent photos of either of them on my laptop so I'll have to post some soon.
Thanks to all that have encouraged and helped me keep what little sanity I have left, it's always an adventure.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Zoe is doing so well, things have settled down and are falling into place. I'm glad she's found her place with you. 

I used to take my guys to the Vet together, it was always an adventure to say the least especially since neither of them wanted to be there. I now have a Vet that makes house calls and it's wonderful!

Good luck!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad all is going well now. The last time I took both of them to the vet I had fun getting them out of the car!! There were two cats hiding in the hedge round the car park. Of course the dogs saw them immediately. Luckily I was able to grab their leads before they jumped out straight into the hedge pulling me with them!! The rest of the visit went very smoothly until we had to go back to the car!!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

rooroch said:


> Glad all is going well now. The last time I took both of them to the vet I had fun getting them out of the car!! There were two cats hiding in the hedge round the car park. Of course the dogs saw them immediately. Luckily I was able to grab their leads before they jumped out straight into the hedge pulling me with them!! The rest of the visit went very smoothly until we had to go back to the car!!


I'm going to do a little practice run or two prior to going to the vet just to acclimate them both to being in the car at the same time. Duffy will knock you down to jump into the car and go places, Zoe doesn't hesitate to get in but I can tell she's highly anxious in the car because the only time we take her is to the vets. It's good that the vet is only a mile from our house, but I still have hours of car cleanup to look forward to. My cloth upholstery (black) holds onto dog hairs like a magnet. I always cover as much as I can with old fitted sheets which helps some.

It is always the "getting out of the car" part that is awkward to say the least.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad to read good news and sweet Zoe is officially a member of your family. :smile2:I knew your wife will fall in love with her.:grin2:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am so glad to read good news and sweet Zoe is officially a member of your family. :smile2:I knew your wife will fall in love with her.:grin2:




I had a feeling as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I've been following this thread but not posting but wanted to say that I am so glad everything worked out!


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

I had a very busy spring into summer, and was away from the forum for awhile, so I missed this thread originally. I just spent a good portion of my morning reading through it. Bless you for rescuing Zoey, and I'm so happy for all involved that it eventually worked out!


----------

